

DARPA Crowd Sourced Formal Verifications for Weapons System Code - cobrausn
http://kotaku.com/5877913/the-pentagon-wants-you-to-play-video-games-that-will-improve-their-weapons

======
cobrausn
For those interested who don't care to read the kotaku summary, the link to
the FedBizOps page with the proposal is here:
[https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id...](https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=3b5cf23a978799579294399b33268c99&tab=core&_cview=0)

